# What's on your Lawn Care Christmas List?



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

OK I'll start,

Being relatively new to this "next level" lawn care hobby. My first upgrade is going to a backpack sprayer. Will probably just go for a pump style but may "pay once and cry once" and go for the battery type. (Any opinions 1 way or the other?)

Interested in seeing what others have on their Wish List

Happy Holidays!

CT Dave


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Battery. Your arm will thank you.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I didn't ask for too much this year. Don't know what if any I will get, but I kept it easy this year - my father is still in the ICU, and I just got out of the hospital my self a few weeks ago. I just want a healthy Christmas, and to be with my family.

But to participate here, this is what I asked for.

Metal peg board for the garage, some nice yard/mowing gloves, Sprayers Plus battery sprayer, and a nice lawn rake.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

@iFisch3224

my father is still in the ICU, and I just got out of the hospital my self a few weeks ago. I just want a healthy Christmas, and to be with my family. 

Prayers out to you and your Dad. Time with the family is the best thing that one can ask for. Anything in addition is just icing on the cake.

Wishing you well.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

GreenHorn said:


> @iFisch3224
> 
> my father is still in the ICU, and I just got out of the hospital my self a few weeks ago. I just want a healthy Christmas, and to be with my family.
> 
> ...


Amen! 

I'd recommend battery as well - Gone through this year with a hand sprayer, I'm going battery next year. Not only is it easier/more consistent, it would also speed up the process of applying and I'd probably apply a little more often but not as much (of any product) if I could just simply walk my lot, instead of having to stop and re-pressurize every 3-4 "lines" of applying.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@iFisch3224 That landscape rake is awesome. Hoping for a healthy year for you and your Dad.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @iFisch3224 That landscape rake is awesome. Hoping for a healthy year for you and your Dad.


Thank you. *praying hands*


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I did almost all of my own shopping this year, haha. From Eley, I got a reel, hose, hose guide, and garden sprayer set. I also got the Milwaukee string trimmer with 2 batteries. There may be another surprise gift or two as well.

I WAS going to get a Lesco SS spreader instead of the Eley stuff, but they went up in price quite a bit.  Not sure if I'll ever get one now.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

stotea said:


> I did almost all of my own shopping this year, haha. From Eley, I got a reel, hose, hose guide, and garden sprayer set. I also got the Milwaukee string trimmer with 2 batteries. There may be another surprise gift or two as well.
> 
> I WAS going to get a Lesco SS spreader instead of the Eley stuff, but they went up in price quite a bit.  Not sure if I'll ever get one now.


How's that Eley hose/reel working for you? I want one SO bad! Actually two (one on each side of the house). I know it's a big investment, but all the videos I've seen on YT were awesome, and I'm personally sold on the product - be nice to hear your opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

My Wishlist....

Greensmaster 1600
Toro Timemaster 30" deck
ProPlugger
Maruyama landscape blade


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Austinite said:


> My Wishlist....
> 
> Greensmaster 1600
> Toro Timemaster 30" deck
> ...


Bet you were a good boy! 😂


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> How's that Eley hose/reel working for you? I want one SO bad! Actually two (one on each side of the house). I know it's a big investment, but all the videos I've seen on YT were awesome, and I'm personally sold on the product - be nice to hear your opinion. :thumbup:


Earlier this year I bought and installed a post-mounted Eley reel. I love it. Well-built, smooth winding, and looks great. I was stupid and set it on my landscape rock while installing it, and it got scratched up a bit. Some matching touch-up paint from Eley fixed that problem, though. This xmas one is for the other side of the house and is replacing a cheap plastic reel that broke this fall.

I'll say Eley's other products are unmatched in quality as well. I have two Y-valves, a swivel valve, and a bunch of quick disconnects. Nothing else I've used or seen is even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > My Wishlist....
> ...


lol. I don't know, it's just a wishlist right now!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have 5 gallons of RGS and AIR-8 coming my way. I wanted to ask for some tenacity and a landscape blade, but I restrained myself.

The bonus is some TLF swag-quite a bit, actually. I was able to snap a picture of one item before SWMBO intercepted it :?



Well wishes to you, iFisch, and all others going through challenging times this season :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

On my wish list would be a forum decal for the front of my mower!! Thoughts and prayers with you iFisch3224.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

stotea said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > How's that Eley hose/reel working for you? I want one SO bad! Actually two (one on each side of the house). I know it's a big investment, but all the videos I've seen on YT were awesome, and I'm personally sold on the product - be nice to hear your opinion. :thumbup:
> ...


I have 2 Eley hose reels that are about 10 years old and I love them both as they have held up just fine over the years and I would not buy anything else. They are just a joy to use and make spooling up your hose a quick and easy process and their customer service is top notch too :thumbup:

As for my wish list, I have fungicides, bug killer and some FeTURE 6-0-0 on my list as well as some Hunter I-20 SS heads as I am wanting to replace all my PGP heads in my irrigation.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

family is giving me cash since everything I want is either expensive or they have no idea how to get it.
Ordered the Strom 4gal backpack sprayer and nozzle assembly from GCI.
Nozzle showed up yesterday, waiting on the sprayer still. Guess I should let the wife wrap it before I see it :shrug:


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like Santa has an Amazon account :mrgreen:


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I have the sprayers plus battery backpack sprayer and a Stihl Kombi 131 R system on my list.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Earthway 2170 spreader.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Didn't have a list but GF got me this little guy and gave it to me early today.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Didn't have a list but GF got me this little guy and gave it to me early today.


Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FANtastic!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

DJLCN said:


> Merry Christmas to me!


Dang, haven't seen one of these in years! When I started golf course maintenance, this was one of the first jobs I was given. 3ganglife!


----------

